# Switcheroos need to STOP



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

At the very, VERY, VEEEERRRRRYYYY minimum the driver needs to be given an option to decline the switch without penalty. Additional information on the trip is also necessary. If you've earned gold/platinum in CA, that means the switched trip should be provided with at least as much info as the original.

Yes having DF can reduce the pain. But you aren't always on DF necessarily, and even with DF it's far from perfect and many trips that technically match the DF aren't trips we would have accepted anyways. 8 min pickup for 4 min ride west when we're trying to go north, for example, NO. 6 minute pickup in opposite direction for 8 minute trip going the general direction we want? Nah. So many other examples I can give but I won't bother because you already know how bad DF can be.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I've given feedback to Lyft about giving me ride duration on queued rides, but shockingly, they never responded nor changed their practice. 
As for switched rides, I cancel them if I'm at the end of my work day.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I was turning left once again and it switched. The new ride was straight down the road. So it went from like 1 mile to 3 miles after I made the left turn I was committed to. I just had to cancel after that and turn the app off to take a break after that.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> At the very, VERY, VEEEERRRRRYYYY minimum the driver needs to be given an option to decline the switch without penalty. Additional information on the trip is also necessary. If you've earned gold/platinum in CA, that means the switched trip should be provided with at least as much info as the original.


I’m not one to trust Lyft ever; I suspect the first ping was bullshit bait to make us bite, then they switch it to the ghetto-shit nobody wants. The first time Lyft pulled that crap on me, I canceled and shut down their app the rest of day. Lyft tried that bullshit on me again about a week after that and I again canceled and shut their app down for about a week that time. That was a few years ago and I never got anymore switcheroos after that.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Rather than cancel and turn the app off, why not turn on last ride and just ignore the ping. Eventually Lyft might get the idea that it's not helping the pax to do this.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I have tried that, sometimes when it is busy, you will simply get replaced non-stop with more switcheroos that get switcherood over and over, then that will lead to a threat of deactivation in the app and an email telling you about poor customer experiences, and a 10-ride "no cancel challenge"!

Yes, even with last ride turned on.

It can literally take over 30 minutes to shake off one of these.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

I'll never understand why you don't tell them to stop it, a friend of mine did so and they stopped.

And if they don't sue them to kingdom come, you picked a passenger as a contractor judging the possibility of profit and protection of your rates, they are controlling who you pick and that shouldn't still be happening.

Find a lawyer and start another class action on Lyft.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Who are you going to tell to stop?

The in-app text support who will keep disconnecting and ending the session, after replying with irrelevant pre typed messages?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Plat gold ? Who gives a shit ? 
How does this help you in anyway ?
I have almost 5k trips i could care less about acc or ratings . Ow well.
Car wash when it rains . I was know to have the dirtyiest car at the airport . Other drivers pointed at it had conversations . Dirt mud everything all over the outside of the car.
For canceling on a passenger with stops who cares ? Move on go make money not stars and stats . 
If you want stats join me playing apex legens video game .


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Back when you still got a Prime Time multiplier, I was two blocks from my job at 2X or 3X (I forget exactly, now) and got switcherooed to a base rate Line ten minutes from me. I did a no-cover on the switcheroo and waited at least five minutes until the lady's second car showed up to fetch her. Eventually, an Uber ping came in at some kind of surge, so I took it. The Line eventually cancelled.

Original Poster is correct about LKyft's threatening you with de-activation if you do no-covers or cancels on switcheroos. Currently I am under such a threat, mostly for cancelling or not covering on switcheroos. My cancelling on jobs when I did not like the destination did not help, either. I have yet to get the Ten Trip Challenge, although the two times that I have logged ON to Lyft is about the past three weeks, it has told me that I must enroll in "background monitoring" to continue and that it is easy to do it. When I try, I keep getting sent to some irrelevant page until it tells me how easy it is to enroll in "background monitoring". After about three times through this, it lets me log ON. I did have to update the application, last time, as well.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

kingcorey321 said:


> Plat gold ? Who gives a shit ?


@kingcorey321 for the 17,493rd time, trip destination information on ping



NewLyftDriver said:


> Every time discussion about ratings going towards driving score comes up, everybody and their pet iguana from outside CA so proudly chimes in about how they don't care about their ratings. It gets really old


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Every time discussion about ratings going towards driving score comes up, everybody and their pet iguana from outside CA so proudly chimes in about how they don't care about their ratings. It gets really old





NewLyftDriver said:


> Having trip info on Lyft saves me from taking money losing rides, helps me from going in directions and areas I don't want to go about 95% of the time. Keeps a large majority of the trips within expectation and keeps me happier because I know what I am getting myself into when I accept a trip. Ever since gaining this feature, my profits went up like 50% 2 weeks in a row.





NewLyftDriver said:


> @Gone_in_60_seconds ratings in California are not worthless. A single one star will knock your driver rating down to 4.96, from a 5.00, and any other infractions (cancel, service flags, etc) on top of that will cause you to lose your upfront trip information.
> 
> It sounds like a lot of people outside of California have no idea how important that is, it would have prevented a trip like this today. But because of the ongoing issues with cancellation percentages jumping around all over the place for no reason, or no reason that I can make sense of (see the other thread in this forum titled similarly), I recently lost trip information.
> 
> Having trip information and being able to make good decisions on accepting trips can easily boost your profits by 50% or more, as well as save a lot of dead miles, headaches, etc.





NewLyftDriver said:


> If you use the information wisely and know your area, most definitely.
> 
> "4 minutes to pickup" vs "4 minutes to pickup & 3 minute duration"? The first one, sure, probably. The second one, hell no. Makes no difference?
> 
> ...


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Who are you going to tell to stop?
> 
> The in-app text support who will keep disconnecting and ending the session, after replying with irrelevant pre typed messages?


I had an interaction with the text support not too long ago where one of them asked me for my email and phone number, which struck me as highly suspicious (it was a "I should get a cancel fee" issue about a specific trip, not an issue about my driver account). I wanted to report it, but what the **** is the point of even trying, when there's no longer any way of getting in contact with anyone that you can have an actual productive conversation with?


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Gyft sent me a 45 min+ ride on #3 of a 18 consecutive trip quest. Lady kept calling and texting for 20 minutes before she finally canceled. 

Why is everyone so stupid? LYFT AND PAX.

Next ride that came in was 8 minutes. Finished quest and went home.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I've had people do that, they'll keep texting and calling before finally giving up half an hour later. So annoying


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Grand Lake said:


> I had an interaction with the text support not too long ago where one of them asked me for my email and phone number, which struck me as highly suspicious (it was a "I should get a cancel fee" issue about a specific trip, not an issue about my driver account). I wanted to report it, but what the **** is the point of even trying, when there's no longer any way of getting in contact with anyone that you can have an actual productive conversation with?


Part of the problem with these outsourced overseas support farms is that they're not empowered to do anything, and they also don't care. They don't work for the companies they represent and have zero pride of work and have completely different goals.

And in particular with Lyft, these guys seem to have a policy of being too empowered to say no and deny any requests, and cut off your session at will. I have had MANY who simply had terrible attitudes and were so quick to say no before even understanding the problem. The default answer is no.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

So I accept a trip that I want (going in the direction I want for a mid-length that I prefer), and get switcharoo'd when at a traffic light that won't turn in 30 seconds.

Then I just force-stop my app, cycle airplane mode 2x, and almost 15 minutes later the pax is still not switched off of me!! This is how you know you got some shit trip that no one will accept. Since on switcharoo'd rides they tell you nothing about the destination as you would on initial accepted trips (CA).

I'm calling it quits a bit early until after Thanksgiving, had enough bullshit from Lyft for a week.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> I’m not one to trust Lyft ever; I suspect the first ping was bullshit bait to make us bite, then they switch it to the ghetto-shit nobody wants. The first time Lyft pulled that crap on me, I canceled and shut down their app the rest of day. Lyft tried that bullshit on me again about a week after that and I again canceled and shut their app down for about a week that time. That was a few years ago and I never got anymore switcheroos after that.


--------------------------------
Come on UberGruber -- do you actually think that Lyft cares what you want ?? Pleeeeeeze !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> At the very, VERY, VEEEERRRRRYYYY minimum the driver needs to be given an option to decline the switch without penalty. Additional information on the trip is also necessary. If you've earned gold/platinum in CA, that means the switched trip should be provided with at least as much info as the original.
> 
> Yes having DF can reduce the pain. But you aren't always on DF necessarily, and even with DF it's far from perfect and many trips that technically match the DF aren't trips we would have accepted anyways. 8 min pickup for 4 min ride west when we're trying to go north, for example, NO. 6 minute pickup in opposite direction for 8 minute trip going the general direction we want? Nah. So many other examples I can give but I won't bother because you already know how bad DF can be.


--------------------------------
Changing trips on a driver is part of the job.. If you continue to do RideShare work, get used to it BECAUSE Lyft is not going to change..


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

No


----------

